# Wondering if anyone can help me with this?



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

How to transfer video from android to computer in original gpp format?
Any help would be appreciated! I have Windows XP Pro OS on my computer.

When I transfer video footage from my android phone to my computer via USB port, windows xp automatically transfers the video footage as a JPEG file. I want to transfer all videos from my android and then convert them to a video format which will allow me to edit the clips together and produce a short video. Hopefully with an audio track.
Given my objective, can anyone 1. Advise me how to get the video file onto my computer in it's original format?
2. Suggest software (Hopefully Freeware. Times are hard!) that will enable me to reach my goal?

Thanks for any help with this one. I am new to the world of Android phones as I have just gotten my first one.
ALSO.....My new phone is a Chinese clone of the HTC Sensation. I would like to find a universal PC Suite that would make my life easier when trying to use my Android with my computer. I tried downloading a freeware PC Suite called MobileEdit and all hell broke loose on my computer. My firewall popped up as this software kept requesting to connect to a ton of crytic locations of which I have no knowledge as to what they are and it also warned of system Hijacking. So I immediately stopped the installation and deleted the program. I don't know if I over reacted and this is normal for software of this type. But I thought better safe than sorry.

If you can educate me a little on any of the above I would really appreciate it. As a Senior newcomer to the Android world I am going to get a copy of "Androids for Dummies!". They say the rule in life is "Adapt or Die". Well I am trying my best to adapt and although I am computer savvy this Android thing is a whole "Brave New World." Thanks! All the BEST!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Authentic Android phones allow for simple file transfer. The fact that you have a fake phone is the problem. You're not going to find a software application that is known to work with a fake phone.


----------

